# 95 Maxima- clock stopped working



## not2blu (Sep 11, 2005)

The clock in my 1995 Maxima no longer works. Actually, I think it keeps track of the time and think it's the display that doesn't work. All is black. I've looked at the fuses and they seem OK.

The problem began a few months ago. The clock would fase out for a few days and re-appear showing the correct time. Now it's finally faded out for good. 

Tired of not having a clock in the car. Any ideas?

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if i were u, id just change the clock, its probably like 5 bucks, but if u want u can check the bulb and save 4 bucks. hehe


----------



## not2blu (Sep 11, 2005)

*OK*



DRUNKHORSE said:


> if i were u, id just change the clock, its probably like 5 bucks, but if u want u can check the bulb and save 4 bucks. hehe


So how do you replace the clock? How does the cover over the clock come off the dash?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/52/37/0900823d801f5237.jsp

follow most of the instructions except the part where u remove the radio.


----------



## not2blu (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hmm..*



DRUNKHORSE said:


> http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/52/37/0900823d801f5237.jsp
> 
> follow most of the instructions except the part where u remove the radio.


Mine is a 95- looks completely different than what's pictured. The clock is way up on the top of the dash- farthest thing from the radio. The clock has it's own separate cover plate- seems like I should be removing that instead but don't know how.

Are you saying there's a fuse in the back of the radio that controls the clock?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

ur right, lol...ok, if u go to ur car ull see that the clock is seperate from the air conditioning controls. knowing that all u have to do is pop out the top peice( the whole thing surrounding the clock) and then there are 2 screws that secure the clock. 

all u need are 2 screwdrivers, a flat and a cross, the flat is only for poping out the center plate, there are no screws securing it only clips and the cross is for the clock screws. 

also i dont think that u can change the bulb, ull have to replace the whole clock. which if u go to a junk yard it will cost 5 bucks, probably 10 or 15 if u want a new one.


----------



## not2blu (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

heh.. those clocks are about $250 from the dealer.

the problem is very common on these types of displays. search in the 3rd gen forum here or on maxima.org for information on how to repair it yourself.


----------

